# Having trouble with De'Longhi ec330 frothing milk



## silk186 (Nov 28, 2014)

I know this isn't the best machine, but as a post-grad it's within my budget. I'm not going to sell it and buy a second hand machine for double or more the price.

With that out of the way, when trying to froth my milk, just as the milk is coming up to temperature the frothing wand will fire into the cup. This is very unpleasant as I know when it is going to fly off and it startles me every time. It also happens just prior to the milk reaching temperature. The frother and steamer attachments shoot off together so I'm guessing that it is the steamer attachment specifically that shoots off like a steam powered rocket. Am I doing something wrong, set up wrong, is this normal or is my machine defective? I put in the wand, lining up the two notches and it goes on all the way, the frother attachment goes on next and is turned so that it goes on as far as possible.

Second question, any recommendations for a frothing mug on amazon? What size am I looking for? Making cappuccinos for 1-2 people

Third, I see many people talking about mods and wand upgrades? Can my ec330 be pimped?


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

It doesn't sound normal. Im not familiar with your specific machine but from the description it sounds like the wand is just lined up and pushed home - is there no locking mechanism to keep it in place? Maybe worth checking that the tip isn't getting blocked with dried milk too - if the steam pressure is building up in the wand then I guess that could push the steam wand out off its fitting. I had a De Longhi (sp?) Machine years ago and that was the devils own for getting blockages in the steam arm and tip...


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Defective, only outer part of steam wand frother should be removable


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

And get a SS milk frothing jug from ikea for £4.50 - perfect size.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> And get a SS milk frothing jug from ikea for £4.50 - perfect size.


Didn't know the Nazis enjoyed lattes. Every day's a school day, eh?


----------



## silk186 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bigpikle said:


> And get a SS milk frothing jug from ikea for £4.50 - perfect size.


Ikea doesn't have free delivery. Amazon does, and I have prime.

Also, I'm an international student so no car.

I really don't know what size to get, I'm guessing that they all work the same...

Kitchen Craft 600 ml Stainless Steel Jug for £7 with prime

Andrew James 330 / 600 ml Stainless Steel Jug for £9 / £10

VonShef 330 ml Grade 202 Stainless Steel jug £7.28 600 ml for £9


----------



## silk186 (Nov 28, 2014)

I took some picture so that you can see what I have here. If I remember correctly, these pieces were not attached when I took it out of the box.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

The long thin piece pushes on, the larger piece pushes on top and you twist to lock into place


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

Im having the same problem with my Icona... Its heating the milk and hardly frothing it! And if you take the outer panarello wand off the thinner inside nozzle does fly off when submerged at roughly 120 Degrees Fahrenheit. The only thing my machine can seem to do well is espresso and americanos'. Milk just isnt working for me on this machine! Anyone got any help?


----------



## silk186 (Nov 28, 2014)

Kman10 said:


> The long thin piece pushes on, the larger piece pushes on top and you twist to lock into place


Thanks, I didn't realize that that outside part could lock in place.

Does anyone know of any mods/upgrades for my machine or recommendation for jug size?


----------



## AL3XTUDOR (Nov 17, 2014)

I wish delonghi machines had better steam wands!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd cut the outer piece to expose inside one, steams milk much better


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

silk186 said:


> Ikea doesn't have free delivery. Amazon does, and I have prime.
> 
> Also, I'm an international student so no car.
> 
> ...


I'll send you one of these http://www.nisbets.co.uk/Milk-or-Water-Jug/J317/ProductDetail.raction if you donate £4 to Mind


----------

